# Seal sniper from Bill Hayes



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I recently got into slingshots and decided to buy this seal sniper and couldn't be happier. I'm more consistent with it and even went back and ordered the PPro clips. There really easy to use. I'm waiting on another slingshot from bill now and I'll let you all know how it shoots soon hopefully but the seal sniper is a good choice for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry. I here's the pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the slingshot . Bill does a great job .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love the seal snipers.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

This slingshot makes me a better shot. I ordered a ranger target tac to shoot flat bands and tubes because it has the slots cut in it. I haven't got it yet but maybe soon. Actually from what I understand. Bill will make them anyway you want. Bill and Daranda have to be the nicest people around. They sure have put up with a lot of my emails and always replied back. They have been great to deal with.

Njones


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

I got my tube master sniper in a few weeks ago and it quickly has become my favorite. I too have also ordered a Ranger Tac, G10 Seal sniper and small HTS. It does take a while to actually get them but it is SOOOOO worth the wait!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I know. It's like a kid waiting on Christmas. I can't wait to get my target tac.

Njones


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great slingshot you have there! I also have one and love it!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a G-10 seal sniper on its way to me! Love hearing all the good feed back about the model. Bills designs are awesome! Does it not come with the pro clips?


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

stinger said:


> I have a G-10 seal sniper on its way to me! Love hearing all the good feed back about the model. Bills designs are awesome! Does it not come with the pro clips?


It doesn't come with the pro clips. They are an extra $10 but if you email him he might install them for you. If he hasn't already shipped it.

Njones


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's always in my rotation!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice shooter from a real nice maker


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Njones said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have a G-10 seal sniper on its way to me! Love hearing all the good feed back about the model. Bills designs are awesome! Does it not come with the pro clips?
> ...


done and done!


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

I just received my Seal Sniper and really like it. I'm a noob so have only shot about a week total. Bad weather here. Anyway, I just might order the clips too. The Ranger Tac sounds intriguing too. I just might pick up one. I would like to get proficient with one before shooting something else. I have a few other slings, but I'm still finding my zone for accuracy.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I m still pretty new myself. I got into it about three months ago and it took a lot of practice just to be able to tie the bands and pouches right. Lol. It is a good cheap hobby for sure.

Njones


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Great shooter. Can you take a picture of it without bands to show where you drilled the holes for the PPro attachment? I pictured in a seal sniper that the holes would be where the two grooves intersect but it appears you have it offset from that a bit.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Nobodo said:


> Great shooter. Can you take a picture of it without bands to show where you drilled the holes for the PPro attachment? I pictured in a seal sniper that the holes would be where the two grooves intersect but it appears you have it offset from that a bit.


Here it is showing where the holes are drilled.

Njones


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

sorry got it this time.

Njones


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent, thank you NJones! I guess it makes sense that the hole needs to go through the thicker part of the material


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Nobodo said:


> Excellent, thank you NJones! I guess it makes sense that the hole needs to go through the thicker part of the material


I just held the plate against it so I could decide were to drill it.

Njones


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Njones said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have a G-10 seal sniper on its way to me! Love hearing all the good feed back about the model. Bills designs are awesome! Does it not come with the pro clips?
> ...


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't you have to modify the seal sniper to take the clips?


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

dave4100 said:


> Don't you have to modify the seal sniper to take the clips?


You do have to modify it a tiny bit. All your really doing is drilling a hole for each clip. I did mine myself. I just took my time and found the exact placement for it and started with a small drill bit and kept getting bigger until it was just big enough to where I had to push the river in with a little force. That way it's a snug fit. I think the website tells what size drill bit they require where you order them.

Njones


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Love the Seal Sniper and the tube master. I think they're very similar. I have Poly and black G10 Seal Sniper and G10 Tube Master. Now the weather here in the UK is slightly improving I'll be able to shoot again after months off. I'm getting really twitchy.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

I just got a Seal Sniper and was wondering if you might be able to tell me the purpose of the notch in the INNER surface of just the one fork (it's the lower fork when held in the left hand in side-shooting position, but it's the one on the left in your photo)? Thanks so much!

-Cal



Njones said:


> sorry got it this time.
> 
> Njones


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

calinb said:


> I just got a Seal Sniper and was wondering if you might be able to tell me the purpose of the notch in the INNER surface of just the one fork (it's the lower fork when held in the left hand in side-shooting position, but it's the one on the left in your photo)? Thanks so much!
> 
> -Cal
> 
> ...


its meant to be an arrow rest I believe. I've never used it at all.

Njones


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I have 4 of bills designs includeing avlack g10 seal sniper and tubemaster sniperthree have the predator clips on them my large hts doent . Been shooting them alot and find to be very consistant shooters meaning its easy go figure out where to hold in relation to target . Great shooters for sure.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Ahh--okay. That makes sense. Thanks!



Njones said:


> Njones


----------

